# Which pic in the July photo of the month contest?



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Which pic should I enter?
1: tilt
2: synchronised eating 
3: pig/yum
4: picture of Gandalf and Lily embracing (If I can get one without disturbing them-if they feel like breeding anytime soon lol)


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I forgot to say, is it ok to edit the photo?


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Beautiful fish! 
I voted synchronized eating. Looks peaceful.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks  Sadly an embrace picture is off the cards, Gandalf beat lily up so bad there was blood on the top of the water-I didn't know betta's could bleed!I now know that if I want to breed him there is only 1 fish that I have that is big/aggressive enough to not get beat up too bad by him!


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

:O I don't know about breeding or getting Betta to be less aggressive, sorry. Is he younger? Mine's older and seems to not be aggressive. I wonder if age factors in.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

It does, Older bettas generally struggle to breed because they get tired easily (cant build bubblenest or look after babies) but gandalf is quite young, and pretty violent, so I figured I've got to put a female in that can give as good as she gets!


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

Its a shame they didn't get along; they would've had amazing babies if they'd bred!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm feeding them both up now, Gandalf must have been stressed before I bred him, he has been tailbiting, I think that may have freaked him out a bit, so I will give them another go soon


----------

